# Favourite way of applying Revlon Colorstay?



## HoneyDip (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey Ladies, I love my Revlon Colorstay foundation but I'm not totally satisfied with the application routine, I mainly use my fingers for it, coz the consistency is a lil hard to blend.. it doesn't work that well with my MAC 109 or 187 (I usually use those brushes for foundation application). I heard some ppl apply it with a wet sponge, but I find it gives me a streaky application.

Just wonderin how u guys apply your Revlon Colorstay =) Any recs? I don't need extra thick coverage..so anything that gives me a more natural look is more than welcome =) TIA!


----------



## foomph (Nov 8, 2009)

I always used a DRY sponge.  I don't use that foundation anymore, but I loved it applied with a dry sponge.  Something about the formula doesn't work with a wet sponge...for me anyway.


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 8, 2009)

I get the best results with a regular synthetic foundation brush. Try to work quickly with it as it tends to dry fast.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Nov 8, 2009)

Since I have to mix about 3-4 shades 1 or 2 including the Revlon Colorstay, MakeUp Forever Mat Velvet and HD, I use the Mac 165 (recommended by BunnyBunnyBunny and I LOVE it!) and Fix +. I wet both my brush and my face (not completely drenching them) so that I can start building since the foundations are sorta thick, especially adding the Mat Velvet. For it not to streak, keep going over the area until the foundations starts to dry and turn powdery; trust me, that works. You can use any brush or other applicator you want but the Fix + thins it out a little.

I've found that doing it that way leaves me using a lot less foundation and gives me the best coverage and its not thick and doesn't leave the smile lines and whatnot. HTH!


----------



## gabi03 (Nov 8, 2009)

I use a dry sponge as well, it gives me the most natural blended look. I tried to 187 but it just looked bad to me, kinda streaky looking. With this foundation you must work quickly.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 8, 2009)

i pour some product out into my little dish and use my clean fingers to apply. using brushes doesn't work as well for me with this foundation.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 8, 2009)

I usually spray water on my 187 and then apply. It doesn't go on as heavy that way and application is flawless for me


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Nov 8, 2009)

I use my fingers, brushes and sponge left me streaks


----------



## HoneyDip (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks for ur input ladies!! appreciate it =)


----------



## vixo (Nov 8, 2009)

I like the foundation but I still haven't found a way to apply it that makes my skin looks flawless. The best result is with my fingers, but still not perfect


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 9, 2009)

I like using a damp sponge or a synthetic foundation brush. Sponge for sheerer coverage, brush for thicker.

And by damn sponge I mean like...just barely damp. Wet the sponge and squeeze so it gets bigger, then wring it out in a towel. And press + bounce when you apply, don't wipe. If I still have some streaks, I'll buff them out when I apply my loose powder.


----------



## Honey xOo (Nov 9, 2009)

I use a Revlon cosmetic sponge dry, over my moisturizer while my skin is still moist. I pat it on and then lightly smooth it out with the sponge. It gives me an airbrushed look


----------



## dolcedaniela (Nov 9, 2009)

I love using a dry sponge, you could mist a bit of water on it so it's slightly damp to ensure it glides on easily (especially if you have dry skin). I like to first prep my skin with some smashbox primer, then I'll apply with sponge VERY quickly, as it dries almost as fast as you apply. I like to buy this hundred pack of sponges at london drugs, because the sponges are very smooth; Quo sponges are similar.  Some sponges are a little more rough and it shows in the application.


----------



## ModelBoy (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's my complete method (and I've gotten compliments on how perfect and natural my skin has looked, which I've never gotten before):


1.) Moisturise (or sunblock).  Seriously.  I have the oiliest skin in the world, but this is still an important step.  I just use a light, oil-free one.  Let this absorb for 5-10 minutes, then blot excess moisture with a tissue.

2.)Primer. I just use Monistat Chafing Gel.  Works just as well, if not better than SPFP.  However, because this is just dimethicone, it does not have any moisturizing ingredients in it.  If you use a "real" primer, check to make sure the only main ingredients are silicone variants.  If it has any moisturizers in it, skin Step 1, as you'll just be doubling up, wasting product, and adding another layer of product, which will just cause your makeup to slip. Let this set for one minute.

3.) Concealer.  I dot a bit of a cream stick concealer on any red spots left from my finally receding (yay!) acne.  Anything not too egregious can be left unconcealed (even discolorations and minor blemishes.  My spots are like, fire engine red, so...) Let this set for one minute.

4.) Application. For a full face, I pour about a quarter size amount of the foundation onto a palette (if mixing with like, a strobe cream type product), or the back of my hand.  Taking my  Sephora Brand Professionnel Platinum Air Brush #55 (my HG brush, btw. And believe me, I've been through more than 20 foundation brushes, from $10 drugstore ones to $85 designer ones, both stippling and paddle), I spritz it with a setting spray (I prefer Cinema Secrets, but something like Fix+ would work fine), and I dip it in the product, and apply liberal dots all around my face.  One dot on each apple of my cheeks, one each on the lower outer jawline, one on my chin, one on my forehead.  These are pretty big, product-y dots, not little sheer pinpricks.  Next I pick up the last of the product left on my palette/hand, and SWIPE it down my nose, under each eye, on the outer forehead region, and above my lips.  Now we're getting there.  Using the same brush, I begin stippling.  NEVER buffing.  Literally, starting at each cheek, and working outwards and downwards, I stipple quickly and in tight little motions until each side of my face is covered, stipple under and then  over the eyes, then I move to the center.  Before the next obvious step, I buff the brush lightly over each ear, around the hairline, and down the jawline onto my neck.  Next, keep stippling the face.  The product at this point should still look wet, but you'll start to feel a little resistance from it.  This is good.  Literally, just keep stippling all over (at this point, it doesn't matter where you start and end.  I usually sit down and watch some TV, or read while I'm doing this step, as I usually do it for a good 2-3 minutes, though a minute at least should be fine).  When you're done, it should still look very slightly damp, but not LOOK sticky (although it should feel this way).  Let it set for 3-5 minutes (this is the most important step).

5.) Powder. I use Kett Sett Powder (used in airbrush makeup and undetectable to the naked eye, and HD cameras, but any finely milled loose powder should be acceptable).  Taking my MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Kabuki Brush (my other HG powder brush) (although any soft, not too dense kabuki brush should work.  Just don't use a regular powder brush, or it won't stick, and not a puff, as you'll get a mask-y look), I buff a very light amount all over my face, starting from the center and working outwards and downwards, making sure to apply only the SLIGHTEST amount of pressure.  Just keep buffing (lightly) even after you can't see the powder any more, as this will really set the foundation and keep it oil free.  

6.) Extras. Apply bronzer or blush, etc.  I rebuff a bit of MUFE HD Microfinish Powder (using the same brush) over afterwards just to help blend and set it in.  

7.) Set. Spritz my face with a lil MUFE Mist & Fix.  Don't touch your face for at least 3 minutes after this.  


Sorry for the huge explanation, but I felt that if I was gonna go through it, might as well be thorough.  Even though it seems to take a long time, not including moisturizing and priming, my whole routine takes only 10-15 minutes, and can be done in about 5 if I'm in a huge hurry (skipping concealer, stippling less, less powder buffing, etc.).  Of course, my routine doesn't involve eyeshadow, so... 
Final thoughts: Please, please, please, don't use your fingers, or a sponge for this foundation.  I have not found a single way to make it work with these methods to get a realistic, natural finish (if you need full coverage).  Sponges work fine (dampened) for a sheerer finish, or dry for like, theatrics, but not day to day wear.  If you have a choice, use a dense stippling brush over a duo fibre brush, and a duo fibre brush over a paddle brush.  And don't be discouraged if it doesn't look right for the first week.  My skin, and my application, took about a week of getting used to it, and now, it works, and looks better than the $100 foundations I used to purchase.  Good luck!


----------



## HoneyDip (Nov 10, 2009)

wow thank u soooo much for walking us through your foundation routine!!! =) you seem to really know what you doin.. another question, have you had any experience with revlon colorstay in photos/hd? Is it camera friendly?


----------



## ModelBoy (Nov 10, 2009)

Well... Difficult question.  It really depends on the lighting and the distance.  The one thing is is that this foundation will generally blend to match your skintone to the naked eye, but nearly any discrepancy in color will show in a quality photograph.  Even worse, if the lighting is anything but soft, yellow-toned synthetic lighting, every little bump, crease, and rough area will be magnified on camera from a distance of closer than five feet.  Not to say that this isn't a perfectly acceptable foundation for photography.  I've seen myself in some candid photos wearing this, and have been completely satisfied, and dare I say, happy with how it looks.  However, if I know that my picture is going to be taken, especially in something resembling a beauty shot, I prefer to wear my MUFE High-Def Foundation, which has photochromatic pigments that change with ambient lighting and adjust to match your skintone in any situation, as well as diffusing light to create a smoother looking surface.  If you'd like to be photographed in this, however, either request a soft-focus lens, or make sure to wear a primer, draw the foundation down onto your neck slightly more than you normally would and use a powder that contains silicon (such as Kett Sett, MUFE HD Powder, etc.) to help diffuse light and smooth the appearance of any blemishes.  Except for something such as bridal, pro beauty shots, etc., Revlon Colorstay is absolutely fine for photography, as long as you follow these steps, and pay extra attention to the steps in my routine where I said you could skimp on timing (ie. don't skimp here!).  HD, on the other hand, is another matter.  Either use an HD ready routine (eg. all of MUFE's HD line, part of Smashbox's, Kett, Temptu, etc.) or leave makeup to a professional.  Not going to go into detail here, but Revlon foundation and HD mix like oil and water.  Not a good combo.


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HoneyDip* 

 
_have you had any experience with revlon colorstay in photos/hd? Is it camera friendly?_

 
I personally don't think Revlon Colorstay is the best foundation for photography. Both of the formulas have SPF in them so there's a huge chance that the flash will draw attention to that. You don't want a washed-out, ghostly face. MAC or MUFE F&B will work better for photography. Or MUFE HD if the model needs more coverage.


----------



## HoneyDip (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_I personally don't think Revlon Colorstay is the best foundation for photography. Both of the formulas have SPF in them so there's a huge chance that the flash will draw attention to that. You don't want a washed-out, ghostly face. MAC or MUFE F&B will work better for photography. Or MUFE HD if the model needs more coverage._

 

Hi! thanks for your reply =) what a coincidence, i recently looked into a couple of options for foundation with a lighter coverage (but still long wearing & no spf in it) as an alternative for those clubbing nights where I don't need much coverage. Somehow MUFE face & body sounds really appealing to me.. sorry this is goin a little off topic, but would u rec. over MAC?


----------



## HoneyDip (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ModelBoy* 

 
_Well... Difficult question. It really depends on the lighting and the distance. The one thing is is that this foundation will generally blend to match your skintone to the naked eye, but nearly any discrepancy in color will show in a quality photograph. Even worse, if the lighting is anything but soft, yellow-toned synthetic lighting, every little bump, crease, and rough area will be magnified on camera from a distance of closer than five feet. Not to say that this isn't a perfectly acceptable foundation for photography. I've seen myself in some candid photos wearing this, and have been completely satisfied, and dare I say, happy with how it looks. However, if I know that my picture is going to be taken, especially in something resembling a beauty shot, I prefer to wear my MUFE High-Def Foundation, which has photochromatic pigments that change with ambient lighting and adjust to match your skintone in any situation, as well as diffusing light to create a smoother looking surface. If you'd like to be photographed in this, however, either request a soft-focus lens, or make sure to wear a primer, draw the foundation down onto your neck slightly more than you normally would and use a powder that contains silicon (such as Kett Sett, MUFE HD Powder, etc.) to help diffuse light and smooth the appearance of any blemishes. Except for something such as bridal, pro beauty shots, etc., Revlon Colorstay is absolutely fine for photography, as long as you follow these steps, and pay extra attention to the steps in my routine where I said you could skimp on timing (ie. don't skimp here!). HD, on the other hand, is another matter. Either use an HD ready routine (eg. all of MUFE's HD line, part of Smashbox's, Kett, Temptu, etc.) or leave makeup to a professional. Not going to go into detail here, but Revlon foundation and HD mix like oil and water. Not a good combo._

 
Thx again for the detailed information, you rock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As mentioned above I really wanna look into MUFE face & body foundation, since my skin has been in pretty good condition lately, so I also wanna have a lighter foundation routine as an alternative (but still suitable for a night out where pictures are goin to be taken). I have MAC's MSF natural and MUFE HD powder, I heard a lot of ppl like to pair face & body with MSF natural.. MAC even promoted their face & body foundation with the MSFN in their HD collection, so I think I'll give it a try. If you got anything to add, you're more than welcome =)


----------



## puffypaint92 (Nov 10, 2009)

Sonia Kashuk purple blending sponge. It's the knock off for the Beauty Blender and it is amazing!


----------



## HoneyDip (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *puffypaint92* 

 
_Sonia Kashuk purple blending sponge. It's the knock off for the Beauty Blender and it is amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
sounds like a good option too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 does it give lighter or heavier coverage from your experience?


----------



## ModelBoy (Nov 10, 2009)

I much prefer MUFE over MAC for foundations and powder in general, and MUFE Face and Body is a great product.  However, it is NOT HD, so if that is what you're looking for, this is not the product to go for.  I've used it before to change some model's skintones (make them look tanner, porcelain skin {for an avant garde doll shoot}, etc.} {also, think ANTM's models of different races shoots}), and it's great for a balanced, perfectly even look or disguising or changing various things on areas other than the face.  If you want a lighter, realistic, fantastic foundation, go for MUFE's High Def Foundation.  It's insane.  Just be sure to get a sample of a few colors to try out at home, as Sephora's lighting is dreadful, and I ended up purchasing a shade three darker than what I needed, and had to go back to exchange it.  

But to jump off of puffypaint92's post, I strongly advise against the use of any sponge with Revlon's Colorstay... Although I love reg cosmetic sponges and the BeautyBlender for other foundations, they simply don't produce anywhere near the results of a brush for this.  However, for MUFE's foundations, and many others a sponge is fine, although, if you have access to a brush such as I described, this would still be my preferred method.


----------



## ModelBoy (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HoneyDip* 

 
_sounds like a good option too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 does it give lighter or heavier coverage from your experience?_

 
From highest to lowest coverage with liquid foundations, in general (of course there are going to be exceptions haha):


Dry cosmetic sponge 
Kabuki brush 
Specialty sponge (eg. BeautyBlender) 
Paddle brush 
Duo fibre brush 
Damp cosmetic sponge 
Damp brush 
Moist cosmetic sponge 
Fingers


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HoneyDip* 

 
_Hi! thanks for your reply =) what a coincidence, i recently looked into a couple of options for foundation with a lighter coverage (but still long wearing & no spf in it) as an alternative for those clubbing nights where I don't need much coverage. Somehow MUFE face & body sounds really appealing to me.. sorry this is goin a little off topic, but would u rec. over MAC?_

 
Between the two F&B's, I would choose MUFE over MAC. And if you are looking into getting MUFE HD foundation.. I would strongly recommend sampling it first. I've noticed in my experience that it likes to stick to dry spots on the skin.. so definitely look into using a primer with it. The whole MUFE HD line is designed to work together, so you would probably get the best results by using the HD primer.
F&B gives a more natural/everyday look, whereas HD is better for professional photography.


----------

